# Drop down bed curtain



## Walshy1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all
Any body had to change the curtain that s attached to the bed frame and van .I can see that it clips in all the way round the perimeter but it looks like the fabric won,t detach from the plastic insert.My got damaged when gas strut leaked fluid .Sorry ,van type hymer 644(2000)

Thanks


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi took ours off and washed it the fabric does not detatch from the plastic .I was going to make a new one but would have to get someone to sew the plastic back on the new fabric.It was easy to take off but more difficult to get back on.Ours got caught in the frame when putting the bed down, goodness knows how...I have patched it.

Val


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I took ours off for a wash simples comes to mind, just slide it out of the plastic and dead opposite going back don't forget to undo the screw next to the side you are starting at first.

Ron

P.S
I did take the mattress off to replace the curtain it makes it a lot easier put something sturdy on the slats to support your weight.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi again
My wife just told me also, do NOT use a hotwash coldish is best, seems to be a lot of plastic in the make up of the curtain.

Ron


----------

